# Check your clear water tank Rapido 9M A Class



## BTHCAMP (Jan 19, 2013)

We own two Rapido A class 9 series M. Built 2007 and 2009. Both show a somewhat critical mount situation of the claear watertank under the seats. I had to replace the total watertank due to a cracked sector just above the bottom. The front side of the tank rests against a 90 degrees bend metal strip with heigth of 50 mm. The tank sits plastic to metal without any "isolation" against that strip. This caused in my stuation a cracked plastic sector of about 40 cm (length of metal strip) at the bottom of the front. I have entered a rubber isolation to avoid direct contact of plastic to metal. And have done the same with the 2009 model to avoid this problem. Best check the watertank from the inside to see if the tank has cracked already. BTH Holland.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Did you check the two rear mounts. A common Rapido problem.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-142548-.html


----------

